# Can I cheat with the tapes?!?



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

This is my first post on this forum, I'm IBS D with anxiety and I really need some help. I am so annoyed with myself as I went away for the weekend and didn't listen to the tapes (am up to side 4) and since then I haven't listened again as the thought of going back to day 1 seems like such a waste (reminds me of snakes and ladders!) Is there no way that I can continue from where I left off? I feel like I need a "fast-track" course as 100 days seems like an eternity. I had to stop my last job as the stress was making my life/IBS unbearable. I've spent 2 months at home now and thought that I was beginning to regain control (no D since taking Caltrate, Mike's tapes, relaxing etc) But the minute I have an interview, that's it. Back to square one. The hyperventilation comes back and no matter how much I try to tell myself that the situation is OK my body is in overdrive. It only occurs when I have an appointment or am in a small room with people, which of course makes interviews and jobs my worst nightmare (I do need to work asap unfortunately)I don't want to cheat with the tapes but is there anyway I can continue without going back??


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

You don't have to go all the way back to the beginning if you miss a couple of days! Good Grief! If you let us know which day you last listened to, Mike or Eric will be able to tell you where to go back to.I wouldn't recommend cheating because at the end of the day you'll be cheating yourself...perhaps Mike might be able to advise an alternative listening pattern to fit around your circumstances.Getting a bit anxious and stressed out before a job interview is fairly normal for most people - and for IBS'ers this kind of anxiety can set off our IBS attacks - but after the interview the attack should go away.However, if your feeling anxious all the time you might want to consider seeking help to deal with your anxiety from your doctor he may then refer you to a psychologist or psychoterapist who can help.Alternatively Mike and Eric's new website sells hypnotherapy tapes specifically for problems such as anxiety and stress so you mitght want to consider if these could be helpful.For more info see: www.healthyaudio.com Hope this helps,Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

stressibs, not to worry. Go back a week before you stopped and start from there. The fact you felt that you were gaining ground means you were gaining ground. A 100 days may seem like eternity, but IBS is a chronic condition and eternity is suffering more then you have to with it. So, I would not cheat as there is a reason for the hundred days process.Clair, might be right also about seeing someone, but finnish the one hundred days while you possibly look for someone with experience in treating IBS as well as anxiety. I think CBT in this regard will help with the concious efforts, while the hypno does its work on the unconcious levels.If you need more help or encouragment, let me know. I have been finnish for two years and still doing great. I think people need to hear from those it helped for encouragment, I think some have had rough roads and with our help have improved, while others just improve and some it takes longer then the hundred days. I still practice hypnosis everyday myself.Hope that helps some, but the bottom line is its up to the individual to stay motivated and focused on getting better and following through. It might help also to listen to side two for a few days to refresh and then pick up a week before you left off.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

Whew! That's a relief! I will just go back to the beginning of side 4 (day 28). Of course I don't want to cheat and I have all the time to invest in myself right now, which brings me onto another question... can I listen to two days worth in one day? It's just that while I'm at home I find it difficult to motivate myself to do anything and I have a problem filling my days (I know lots of time might seem like a luxury to some people but believe me it's not. I want more than anything to be back working).So can I listen to two days in one? Or would that not be beneficial? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Don't do that Stressibs, it is important for the days sessions to be incorporated and digested into the mind. So that would not be beneficial. In your spare time it could really help to research the hypno and all the ways it helps and learn more about it. If you want resources or something for this let me know. I personally was amazed with a lot I have learned and noticed with myself. I think its very benefical to do this. The other thing that can really help with this is a hobbie you can immerse yourself into. For me its guitar.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

